# Heinz Ketchup



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2013)

Found it works great for cleaning and polish brass casings.
It must be all the acid in the ketchup?

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Finishing/DSC03745.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Finishing/DSC03751.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Finishing/DSC03754.jpg


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 18, 2013)

Now that's a new one lol


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

Kerry's wife sold the company to Buffett & a South American company for 28 billion dollars.

Ketchup and Coke, who knew there were other uses and makes you wonder what it's doing to your insides...

I've been using Ketchup for cleaning/polishing pennies I use for pen blanks. Boy they get shiny...


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2013)

healeydays said:


> polishing pennies I use for pen blanks.



What are these? Do you have a picture?

OK my first thoughts Les, is what made you think of using ketchup in the first place?


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

Stay tuned...


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > polishing pennies I use for pen blanks.
> ...



I had an old knife maker tell me that ketchup works great for polishing brass, so I thought what the hey and tried it.

Les


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 18, 2013)

Also works on old cast iron skillets---- you just have to wait longer for it to work. Just think about what it does to your stomach


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2013)

Ever time I see this Heinz Ketchup thread title it makes we want to go inside and fry up a mess of french fried puh-taters.


----------

